# teclado para control de acceso



## japastor (Abr 5, 2006)

Hola! 
Es la primera vez que entro en el foro y no se si estoy pubicando la duda en el apartado correcto. 
Mi problema es el siguiente:

Necesito un teclado con conexion a PC por RS232 /485 o TCP/IP, para controlar el acceso a un recinto y apertura automatica de una puerta, he estando buscando por internet y he encontrado multitud de teclados autonomos pero ninguno con conexion a PC. Necesito que sea el PC quien discrimine la estrada.
Si pudieran indicarme alguna pagina donde poder comprar uno de estas caracteristicas les estaria muy agradecido.

Un saludo
Jose Antonio Pastor


----------



## ferfila20 (Abr 6, 2006)

mira te dejo este ejemplo de un teclado con la pc 8)   

este es uno en la pc pero por el puerto paralelo que abre un rele:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt8tec/index.htm

espero que te sirva

ok
saludos


----------



## jose luis moreno atuesta (Mar 8, 2010)

hola muchachos estoy buscando un  proyecto de control de acceso por medio de teclado con bloqueo después de tres intentos errados y con visualizacion en lcd


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 8, 2010)

a buscar mejor entonces, pq justamente hoy estaba viendo en el foro que un compañero subio el circuito, y hasta el archivo fuente, de uno hecho con microcontrolador PIC16F84A

saludos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 9, 2010)

jose luis: Puedes usar la version de pablin y modificas el programa para que se bloquee luego de los intentos fallidos. Saludos.


----------

